# Tilly's trip to salon DB1



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We ar lucky enough to live 20 minutes down the road from Dawn and gorgeous Dudley, so when I saw that Dawns new grooming bath had arrived, I got Tilly booked in for a pre-Christmas trim!

Dawn has done a brilliant job and most importantly, listened to exactly what I wanted! 

Tilly and Dudley had a lovely run around the park beforehand, although I am a little worried about some on-leash fear aggression that Tilly has started showing, just the last couple of weeks - anyone got any advice?!

Anyway, here's my hairy girl before



And my fluffy girl after!





Xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Tilly, but she actually looked really good in the first place anyway! can really see the different colour on her muzzle in these pictures. 
I think the usual advice for on lead aggression is just to get her focussed on you but others may have more advice, she just needs to be around dogs that don't take any notice and she doesn't feel threatened by like Thor the lab we met today. I know you can't always predict that though.
(oh, and I think we have the new 'colin' with your beautifully clean skirting boards!!)


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha! I do love cleaning - I have only asked Father Christmas for ne thing this year: a mini hand-held vacuum cleaner!! Our house is only a year old though, so everything is nice and fresh still 

Thank you so much for making her look beautiful, her face is perfect!. I know it's not a big issue her being a bit grouchy with other dogs, but its certainly not a habit I want to encourage! Going to take extra treats on walks and dish out lots when other dogs are approaching


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Tilly does indeed look beautiful - well done dawn, I wish I lived 20 minutes away.
Ralph has also shown a bit of on lead aggression over the last couple of weeks. A white Alsatian from the farm came running at him & barking, Ralph obviously went back at him.
Since then, bigger dogs than him have made him bark whilst on the lead - but off the lead, like in the forest yesterday - he doesn't even acknowledge other dogs?? Or smaller dogs whilst on his lead do t seem to bother him, there was a HUGE Irish wolf hound, a beautiful 18 month old puppy, I did take a photo, I will try and get it posted, it's on OH's phone. X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She looks beautiful before and after. Must be great to have someone who can groom her that will actually listen to what you want, rather than doing what they think! Great job


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She looks beautiful before and after. Must be great having someone who can groom her that will actually listen to what you want, rather than doing what they think. Great job


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tilly looks so cute! How lucky is she to get to try out that nice doggy shower. Molly is envious Great job Dawn why do you have to be so far far away


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tilly looks scrummy.
Your floors and skirting boards look spotless.
Dawn you did a fabulous job


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wished I lived closer too! How do you do it without the moth eaten look?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I must admit she looked lovely to start with, it's amazing how long it took me to make her look not so different, but hopefully Lottie is benefiting from having a softer nice smelling dog. Not sure Tilly appreciated my new bath, she tried to jump out mid wash!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's lovely, great job indeed!

I love a clean skirting board


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> She's lovely, great job indeed!
> 
> I love a clean skirting board


So do I..... They just don't seem to exist as much anymore in my house,


----------

